

96M Black Spheres Protect Los Angeles Water - rsuelzer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3194098/Could-plastic-balls-bring-relief-drought-stricken-California-Los-Angeles-releases-96-million-spheres-protect-reservoir-water.html

======
tired_man
That's a very elegant solution.

I wonder if it could also encourage the non-migrating migratory geese that
stay here year round to continue migrating the hell away from here?

